# Wordpad double spacing?



## nubly

I've installed Windows 7 and I'm using whatever version of wordpad it has. When I open up a new wordpad and hit enter after typing something, it double spaces. It is not doing this on my old files that I transferred from Vista. Anyone know how to make it from not double spacing?


----------



## mind_games

Umm I'm running win98 (woohoo!) so I can't test this out, but try selecting the offending bit of words and then press CTRL+1. If this doesn't work play around with CTRL+2 and see what happens. 

But this only changes selected text and won't make it do single spacing automatically from the get go though.


----------



## rincewind

There should be an icon in the toolbar at the top of the window that has a pair of arrows pointing up and down. Click on it and it should popup a list of line spacings plus another option called "Add 10pt space after paragraphs". Turn off that option and it should get rid of the excess space.


----------



## nubly

rincewind said:


> There should be an icon in the toolbar at the top of the window that has a pair of arrows pointing up and down. Click on it and it should popup a list of line spacings plus another option called "Add 10pt space after paragraphs". Turn off that option and it should get rid of the excess space.


thanks! that did it.


----------

